# Buñuelos de Manzanilla (camomile dumplings)



## Magia (Aug 30, 2005)

Nannsi, here they are!

This are a Guatemalan version, however,  still pretty darn GREAT   

Buñuelos !!! 

Recipe Ingredients:
- 1 cup water
- 1 tsp de anise
- 1 cup all purpose flour
- 4 eggs
- 3 cups vegetable oil 

Instructions:

Boil water and anise, strain and measure 1 cup of it. 
Bring to a boil and add all the flour at once. Mix with a wooden spoon to form a paste. 
Remove from heat and add eggs, one by one.  Mix with electric mixer, until you get a smooth batter (no lumps). 
Heat oil in a deep pot.  When hot (but not boiling), drop Ping-Pong ball size of batter in, with a spoon (2 or 3 at at a time, at the most) and let them get big and golden brown. 
Remove them from oil and let them sit on a paper towel to drain excess oil from them.
*You can replace anise for camomile fruits.  When boiling the water at the beginning, add 3 or 4 camomile fruits, pealed and seeded, then remove and proceed and indicated.

For the syrup

2 cups water
1 cup sugar
1 Tbs anise (5 camomile fruits, in this case (5 manzanillas), pealed and seeded)
Cinnamon to taste.

Heat everything together until sugar has melted and formed a light syrup.  * If you are making them with camomile, remove camomile fruit.
Serve warm as topping, over warm buñuelos.


----------



## Nannsi (Aug 30, 2005)

¡Muchissimas gracias!


----------



## Nannsi (Aug 30, 2005)

I was thinking of camomile, the herb, used just like the anis, but in looking at some sites I see that there is a fruta called Manzanill*o* that your recipe seems to reference also. It is a little tomatillo-like fruit.  Is this what you are using?


----------



## Magia (Aug 30, 2005)

Nannsi said:
			
		

> I was thinking of camomile, the herb, used just like the anis, but in looking at some sites I see that there is a fruta called Manzanill*o* that your recipe seems to reference also. It is a little tomatillo-like fruit.  Is this what you are using?



Indeed, manzanilla or manzanillo is a yellow, round little fruit, from which camomile tea (té de manzanilla) is produced.  Of course, when it is dry, for tea, it looks kind of like anise. I don't know if the herbal looking product is produced of the leaf or the fruit itself but, If you wish to use the herb version of the thing, It'll smell and taste very similar, if not the same as if using the fruit.


----------

